# i need advice for my cure this fall...



## lawnchairhigh420 (May 5, 2007)

ok i got 3 seeds germinating and plan to grow them far apart and everything....thing is i still live with my mom lol and i need to dry them before putting in jars right? i have a barn on my hunting land will this do? or could i hang them up outside somehow? i dont mind having the jars in my room bc my moms pretty cool but theres no way i could have 3 plants hanging in my closet....any adivce will be very helpful, thanks


----------



## Dada (May 5, 2007)

Every barn I have ever been in has had plenty of ventilation, so you are OK in that respect. Is there a place in the barn that you can keep fairly dark? It doesn't have to be in black-out like when your plants are in flower, but there should be no direct light at all. The only issue would be if you live in an area where it gets really, really humid. By fall, though, that might be less of an issue. They'll just take longer to dry when it is really humid.


----------



## lawnchairhigh420 (May 5, 2007)

yeah its bama so its really humid....im gonna pin them inside a large cardboard box and set that inside the barn...


----------



## BSki8950 (May 5, 2007)

you also have to watch out for bud rot when it gets really humid and you have them outside


----------



## Dada (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, budrot can be bad when it is humid. I did a couple of outdoor guerilla grows in Louisiana and the humidity can be a killer, even in December. If you can find a way to keep a good airflow in the cardboard box, you will be able to reduce the possibility of budrot. But I'd still check it every single day morning and night because mold and budrot can start really quickly and once it starts the only way you can stop it is to discard the affected part of the plant. I learned that in Lousiana. It isn't fun to lose an entire 7' tall plant filled with thick buds to mold just because I didn't check it while it was hanging.


----------



## lawnchairhigh420 (May 5, 2007)

thanks...i hear alot of this gurilla growing, what exactly is it


----------



## Dada (May 6, 2007)

It is just taking seeds or baby plants and taking them out in the country and planting them here and there among the natural plants. Deer used to eat probably 8 out of 10 plants and of the two that were left, one might be a female. So you sometimes have to plant a lot of them. But if you get two or three females out of an outdoor grow like that, they can be 7 or 8 feet tall and filled with huge buds. I live in a much colder climate now and the growing season is too short to do this any longer so I am on my first indoor grow.


----------

